# coolant flange



## jeghead1 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi,
Can anyone give me options for a coolant flange, on the intake side of a 16v head, that will clear my manifolds. The stock one is angled to the passenger side and hits my manifold. I have heard of the abf flange but it looks like it is just the opposite of the 9a flange that I have now, so it would hit the other manifold. I need one that comes straight out and down.....

I have thought about trying to make one but I am not a welder. 
Is there anyone that may be willing to make this for me?

Any thoughts are appreciated.

Also, Where should I route the crankcase breather???

thanks,


----------



## jeghead1 (Aug 23, 2004)

*pics*


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

I _SWEAR_ Bahn Brenner used to make one like this but I can't find it on their site anymore.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The ABF points the opposite direction, and down at a greater angle than the stock 16v one. 









I have a head with a Rowland short carb manifold on it, it you'd like to see the clearance .


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)




----------



## jeghead1 (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks for the pics I think I will give it a try.
Where is the best place to pick one up?

thanks,


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I got mine from ebay.co.uk, but I think Black Forest Industries sells them too.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

I took a good metal flanged and chopped and welded it straight


----------



## jeghead1 (Aug 23, 2004)

*new flange*

Well I ordered the abf from ebay uk it arrived and didnt work so I just ordered some aluminum pipe and flat stock and made this. Had Kirk from Northwesty weld it up.
works perfectly










thanks for all the advice guys


----------

